# Late Caterpillar



## The Barbarian (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 4, 2022)

A little more dof would be nice but I know how hard that is to get with macro, still, a very nice shot. Good detail on the head.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 4, 2022)

Nice shot but I agree with Kirk.....


----------



## jeffashman (Feb 11, 2022)

Nice shot!


----------

